# How do I know if I can live on private land?



## becca114 (15 December 2007)

My mum wants to ring up today about some land and stables. She will only buy some land if she can live on it in a static caravan. Is it legal and how do you know if the land can be lived on or is it up to the council?


----------



## Christmas_Kate (15 December 2007)

You phone up the council and ask. 

Most requires PP if you're going to actually live on the land. I know a couple down the road who live in theirs but have been chucked off numrous times because they cannot get permission to live there... but refuse to budge. 

A headache for all concerned.


----------



## MizElz (15 December 2007)

I think you *should* get planning permission, but I know several people who have done it without. With all the bloody gypsy sites springing up across the country and being ignored by the councils, it really gets on my nerves that someone in your mother's situation may be considered to be 'acting illegally' by living in a caravan on site without permission (which, lets face it, is unlikely to be granted.) 

I know someone who lived in their horsebox for 8 years. They erected a 7ft closeboard fence, built a stable block to incorporate a toilet and shower, and were quids in!


----------



## Toadeyes (15 December 2007)

I think the general rule is that you can only live in a static on your land if you are in the process of building a house (which must be built within a certain number of years) Obviously permission is needed.


----------



## jinglejoys (15 December 2007)

My property had tempory planning permission with a mobile home for over fifteen years yet I still had to prove I could earn a living off it just to get formal planning permission.
  Half a mile away the travellers jusgt moved in in a weekend built a site and despite many rulings against them are well and truley intrenched!
   It's possible if your name is Smith (with two F's)and you scream racial descrimination!


----------



## Christmas_Kate (15 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I think you *should* get planning permission, but I know several people who have done it without. With all the bloody gypsy sites springing up across the country and being ignored by the councils, it really gets on my nerves that someone in your mother's situation may be considered to be 'acting illegally' by living in a caravan on site without permission (which, lets face it, is unlikely to be granted.) 

I know someone who lived in their horsebox for 8 years. They erected a 7ft closeboard fence, built a stable block to incorporate a toilet and shower, and were quids in! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Most gypsy sites are funded by the taxpayer, so they do have PP. Those living in towable caravans arent intending on living there permanently. 
Can you imaine the state of the countryside if we were all allowed to buy a piece of land and live in a caravan? *shudders*


----------



## MizElz (15 December 2007)

I see what you're getting at, Katy, but it isnt really my point! Near me there are two so-called 'temporary' gypsy sites, and I can assure you that the people living there look settled for life! Some have even put block paved driveways up to the doors of their caravans.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 there is a long dispute still ongoing over the legality of it, but nothing will stop them!


----------



## PippiPony (15 December 2007)

If you can prove a business need you will often be able to get planning more easily i.e. the high value of the horses, the need to be on site in case of accident/emergency, prevent theft etc. But you will need full planning consent to live on the site legally.  Often councils will only grant mobile homes a consent for 3 years, after which you will either have to reapply or remove the mobile home.  There are firms of planning consultants &amp; chartered surveyors who specialise in planning applications.  My advice is also pick up the phone &amp; speak to the planning officer for the relevant parish - they don't bite (mostly!) &amp; they will tell you whther you have a snowball in h*lls chance of getting your planning consent.

Good luck


----------



## Cobland (15 December 2007)

Just down the road from our stables there is a guy who bought land and put up one of those log cabin things! Hes been living there for years


----------



## jrp204 (15 December 2007)

We tried to get planning on our field for an agricultural dwelling, we had to show the business was providing a full time income for 5 years, the security of all of our machinery and animals wasn't considered to be a reason to live on site. It used to be, in our area anyway that equestrian business's wouldn't stand a hope in hell of getting pp for a dwelling, they also would object to mobile homes as they know that once its been there for a few years theyre will be an application for a permenant dwelling. I would have a chat with your local planning officer before going ahead.


----------



## cobden99 (15 December 2007)

If you want to do it properly and above board you definitely need to speak to the local authority.


----------



## Donkeymad (15 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
We tried to get planning on our field for an agricultural dwelling, we had to show the business was providing a full time income for 5 years, the security of all of our machinery and animals wasn't considered to be a reason to live on site. It used to be, in our area anyway that equestrian business's wouldn't stand a hope in hell of getting pp for a dwelling, they also would object to mobile homes as they know that once its been there for a few years theyre will be an application for a permenant dwelling. I would have a chat with your local planning officer before going ahead. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is indeed the case. Without PP you are NOT allowed to live on any land, whatever the 'home' is.


----------

